

Interview with Bruce Schneier on Technology and Power - noerps
http://thecommandline.net/2013/06/03/schneier_power/

======
Protagoras
I haven't listened to this yet, but for those who found this talk interesting
Bruce also appears on the upcoming episode of Econtalk (www.econtalk.org).
Those with a hacker mindset should be able to figure out that the episode is
already up and accessible, just pay careful attention to how Econtalk names
its episodes.

~~~
noerps
The TheCommandline.net podcast is approximately 30 minutes and the
Econtalk.org is about 60 minutes and covers more topics like surveillance and
terrorism in the end.

Bruce is very consistent in using his metaphors and very enjoyable in both
podcasts, if you can't guess it, this one makes a good teaser.

